# Plans for a park bench around a tree



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I am looking for plans to build a bench around a large Oak tree in the middle of a flower garden. Searching Google has turned up a number of photos but no "plans". All suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance. http://www.routerforums.com/images/smilies/moil.gif
Jon


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Pentagon, hexagon, octagon?
I have seen them, and sat on one but didn't look under the seat.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Pentagon, hexagon, octagon?
> I have seen them, and sat on one but didn't look under the seat.


I'm open on the design at this point. I've been asked to assist a friend in the construction of the same and all he knows is that "my wife wants one". Sounds like a problem in the making. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> I'm open on the design at this point. I've been asked to assist a friend in the construction of the same and all he knows is that "my wife wants one". Sounds like a problem in the making.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


wrap around tree benches plans....


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's another, not free though but the company has very nice detailed plans All Yard & Garden Projects - Tree Bench Woodworking Plan


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I knew there would be knowledgeable sources here.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jon remember that trees get fatter. You also need to be able to get under occasionally.
Maybe two semi circles snugged up to each other? You'd be able to separate the two pieces for maintenance.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Jon remember that trees get fatter. You also need to be able to get under occasionally.
> Maybe two semi circles snugged up to each other? You'd be able to separate the two pieces for maintenance.


Good points. Assuming this actually becomes a project I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Here is one from U- Build
Tree Seat (Plan No. 911) - Outdoor Plans, Projects and Patterns


----------

